# XML mit java einlesn



## Eljamiela (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin einer anfängerin und habe nicht so viel Ahnung über XML

Ich möchte ein XML Datei mit java einlesen und dann in einer postgres SQL Datenbank speichern, meiner XML Datei hat 10000 ELemente und Werte, was mir unklar ist in welchen datentypen soll ich die denn speichern? 
In arrays oder Listen? und wie kann ich die ANzahl der Elemente bestimmen um ein Array mit so einer Grösse zu erzeugen? muss nicht einer schleife exisitiren um auf die Werte zuzugreifen und dann die speichern?

Wenn ihr beispiel Code habt bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Mit den einlesen stell ich mir es so vor:


```
try
                 {
						SAXParser mySAXParser = SAXParserFactory.newInstance().newSAXParser(); 
						FilterInputStream nonClosingInputStream = new FilterInputStream(eingabe)
						{
							public void close() throws IOException
							{
								// Ignore
							}
						};
						mySAXParser.parse(nonClosingInputStream, myHandler);
					}
```

WIe soll ich jetzt voran gehen?


----------



## Zed (6. Jul 2007)

Am einfachsten wird wohl sein wenn du nicht die Werte in einer SQL Datenbank speichern sondern das ganze Java Object (POJO).

Zum erstellen eines Java Obejcts aus einer XML würde ich dom4j nehmen. Da das doch recht komfortabel zum bedienen ist.

Zum Abspeichern schau dich mal unter dem Stichwort Hibernate (Object-Relational-Mapping)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Jul 2007)

Das Framework JiBX könnte Dir in Verbindung mit Hibernate weiterhelfen.


----------

